# Skeeter Pee + Tea?



## Affe (Aug 19, 2011)

What if, instead of water, tea was substituted in the process?

Is it feasible, and would it taste much like a "hard Arnold Palmer"? (lol )


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good combo. I've used tea in a dessert wine before with success, but haven't tried it with Skeeter Pee yet.


----------



## docanddeb (Aug 21, 2011)

I have seen people do tea wines before with great success. I don't see why this wouldn't work!! Remember... tea = tannin. So don't add any extra.

Debbie


----------



## Affe (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm thinking I'm going to try the following in the near future:

Green Tea instead of water
Honey instead of sugar


----------

